# 2007 Miss Universe



## EXTREME

Our very own Musclechat ladies did really well at the NABBA Miss Universe at the weekend with Malika winning the tall class and Racheal "BettyBoo" Grice placing third in the short class on her first attempt.

I'd like to congatulate them both on looking fantastic and doing so well in a world class line up with the top competitors from USA, Ukraine, Latvia, Poland, America, South Africa, Argentina, Brazil, etc all chasing the titles.

Rachael keeps making massive improvements from year to year and surprises me each time I see her on stage, this lady will be Miss Universe soon and we need to keep in mind she is still really young with a long future ahead of her.


----------



## Guest

thank you dougie

and thank you for the new top i am wearing it right now, glad we did you proud dougie. i take long enough between shows got to prove m doing something and not just sitting on my arse.

xx


----------



## Malika

Well, some people talk the talk...

Me & Rachel just walk the walk! 

Thank you so much Dougie for all your support through the year!

X


----------



## Verne

Well done ladies....its great to hear that the hard work you folks put in to your chosen sport results in some well deserved recognition. Keep up the good work, and keep giving the rest of us something to strive for.

Verne


----------



## Guest

both extremely impressive!!!!!


----------



## EXTREME

With Andi Black and Beccy Williamson joining Rach and Malika onstage next year I can comfortably say Extreme has the best female bodybuilders in the UK as part of our team (and the hottest!).

Not forgetting Jo Fairbairn, Ronnie Blewitt and Wendy Newman all on the sidelines waiting for when they are ready to do it again.


----------



## Guest

Extreme said:


> With Andi Black and Beccy Williamson joining Rach and Malika onstage next year I can comfortably say Extreme has the best female bodybuilders in the UK as part of our team (and the hottest!).
> 
> Not forgetting Jo Fairbairn, Ronnie Blewitt and Wendy Newman all on the sidelines waiting for when they are ready to do it again.


we are most def the hottest!

rach on stage next year !!!!!!!!!

we want jo back on stage next year

xx


----------



## EXTREME

You try and persuade her, I've tried but can't get a commitment from her. Its a bummer bcos she is good.


----------



## happy haggis

boo hoo doug,

you missed me out!


----------

